# Society was made for man, not man for society (William Adams)



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 14, 2022)

Natural affections has man, such as are necessary to social organizations; and political science comes in, at this point, with all its claims, laws, and relations. But we stop not yet; for obvious enough it is, that all social and political associations are means designed for man, and not an end for which man is designed.

William Adams, _Christianity the End and Unity of all Sciences and Pursuits: An Address Delivered before the Alumni of Yale College, New Haven, September 18, 1847_ (New York: Leavitt, Trow & Company, 1847), p. 18.


----------

